# Football !



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

So... this year has some great offence oriented teams. Who is going to win ? Will Tom Brady prove he is the best QB ever ? Or that Rams running game crush them all ?


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

2&out said:


> So... this year has some great offence oriented teams. Who is going to win ? Will Tom Brady prove he is the best QB ever ? Or that Rams running game crush them all ?


I think Brady has already done that.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

It's fricken cold here ! But this may be the best playoff game in 10 years or so. Chiefs have maybe the best offence in years - but can their defense stop Tom one extra time ? Last time not.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

I agree but Joe Montana, Terry Bradshaw, Johnny Unites, could be a discussion


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

2&out said:


> I agree but Joe Montana, Terry Bradshaw, Johnny Unites, could be a discussion


Brady's great no doubt. But how great would he be without Belicek? Put Brady anywhere else and I doubt he shines so. What Roger's has done with substandard coaching throughout his career is far more impressive. And Roger's has the whole package, including a bigger arm and the mobility Brady could only dream of. Ditto Montana and Elway.


Brady can't extend plays the way the truly great quarterbacks can. He's very fortunate he doesn't have to.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I’m not a Chiefs or Patriots fan. I’m more a Tom Brady somehow gets humiliated fan.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

Lol









Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Spirit said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter what we call it, one is a game for powerful men who can take loads of punishment and the other is a game for sissies who flop down and cry as if in unbearable agony if anyone else gets within a few centimeters of them. 

And dont think me ethnocentric here... I love rugby as well.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Doesn't matter what we call it, one is a game for powerful men who can take loads of punishment and the other is a game for sissies who flop down and cry as if in unbearable agony if anyone else gets within a few centimeters of them.
> 
> And dont think me ethnocentric here... I love rugby as well.


Ricky, have you ever been in a cockpit before?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

2&out said:


> So... this year has some great offence oriented teams. Who is going to win ? Will Tom Brady prove he is the best QB ever ? Or that Rams running game crush them all ?


*In the AFC game, until proven otherwise, KC's Patrick Mahomes playing at home at Arrowhead will be the real deal!

As for the NFC game, it'll be New Orleans, but in a close one!*


----------



## bajaherbie (May 20, 2017)

And the Saints were robbed at gun point!

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Doesn't matter what we call it, one is a game for powerful men who can take loads of punishment and the other is a game for sissies who flop down and cry as if in unbearable agony if anyone else gets within a few centimeters of them.
> 
> And dont think me ethnocentric here... I love rugby as well.


Yeah but these powerful men have more armor than any of the Knights of the round table.
Have a look at Aussie rules football or even Gaelic football from Ireland.
And if you want to see a real tough sport have a look at hurling.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> Yeah but these powerful men have more armor than any of the Knights of the round table.
> Have a look at Aussie rules football or even Gaelic football from Ireland.
> And if you want to see a real tough sport have a look at hurling.


That's why I mentioned rugby. But yeah, that Gaelic football is rad.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Brady's great no doubt. But how great would he be without Belicek? Put Brady anywhere else and I doubt he shines so. What Roger's has done with substandard coaching throughout his career is far more impressive. And Roger's has the whole package, including a bigger arm and the mobility Brady could only dream of. Ditto Montana and Elway.
> 
> 
> Brady can't extend plays the way the truly great quarterbacks can. He's very fortunate he doesn't have to.


Total Silliness. He doesn't have to extend plays because reads the D pre-snap and gets the ball out of there too quick. Rogers is a great quarterback but he doesn't have the mind Brady does. He has had better talent surrounding him than Brady ever has but Brady makes his guys look great. Look at Wes Welker with TB as his QB he had 1000 yard seasons every year accept 1. No other year of his career did he even come close. Even when he was playing with Peyton he didn't hit 1,000 not even close. Just imagine 18 years in the league and he's been to the AFC championship 13 times and the super bowl 9 times. BB is the greatest coach no doubt but even Shannon Sharpe a longtime Brady hater has finally admitted he is the GOAT. Brady has only ever had 1 HOF caliber receiver for a couple years. And when he did he took the team to a 18-0 before losing the Super Bowl due to a really crazy play by the Giants, broke the TD record. When BB was coach of the Browns he had a losing record and got fired, give him Brady and BB becomes the GOAT. I Love BB but he has lost the Pats more games than Brady has. 

Yes I am from New England.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Total Silliness. He doesn't have to extend plays because reads the D pre-snap and gets the ball out of there too quick. Rogers is a great quarterback but he doesn't have the mind Brady does. He has had better talent surrounding him than Brady ever has but Brady makes his guys look great. Look at Wes Welker with TB as his QB he had 1000 yard seasons every year accept 1. No other year of his career did he even come close. Even when he was playing with Peyton he didn't hit 1,000 not even close. Just imagine 18 years in the league and he's been to the AFC championship 13 times and the super bowl 9 times. BB is the greatest coach no doubt but even Shannon Sharpe a longtime Brady hater has finally admitted he is the GOAT. Brady has only ever had 1 HOF caliber receiver for a couple years. And when he did he took the team to a 18-0 before losing the Super Bowl due to a really crazy play by the Giants, broke the TD record. When BB was coach of the Browns he had a losing record and got fired, give him Brady and BB becomes the GOAT. I Love BB but he has lost the Pats more games than Brady has.
> 
> Yes I am from New England.


Oh, please. Better talent. Rogers never had a Gronk, a Moss, a running game... or a defense that could get him back on the field for more reps. 

Brady doesn't have to extend plays because his receivers are ALWAYS wide open (thank you Belicek and McDaniels).

Just look at last years super bowl. It's easy... and lazy... to say Brady threw for a record 500 yards... he's the greatest. But that ignores all the open receivers he flat out missed. Had he not misfired so often, the Patriots win that Super bowl.

Even last week in KC, he threw two INTs, and it should have been four if not for an unforgivable drop on one and a penalty that didn't affect the play on the other.


----------

